# Little Fin El Fumo



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has anyone tried this? I bought a bag when it was on offer and vacuumed sealed it (The best method of preserving!). Opened the first bag today and was very pleasantly surprised by it. Had it initially as an amreicano, then espresso, then a cappa......handles each aspect well........anyone else any thoughts?


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

dfk41 said:


> Has anyone tried this? I bought a bag when it was on offer and vacuumed sealed it (The best method of preserving!). Opened the first bag today and was very pleasantly surprised by it. Had it initially as an amreicano, then espresso, then a cappa......handles each aspect well........anyone else any thoughts?


 Yeah I really liked it. Just finished. I found it amazing for milk based drinks.


----------



## jonr2 (Jan 6, 2021)

same i bought a kilo when it was on offer - didnt last long - really delicious my fave so far this year


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Little Fin Coffee RoasteryYou have some great feedback there.


----------



## Little Fin Roastery (Dec 30, 2020)

Thank you all, if you fancy another bag or trying something else please feel free to use code NEW15 for a 15% discount, happy to respond to any messages if you have any questions also. Ian


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

@Little Fin Coffee Roasterywhen are you next roasting? Thanks


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Just seen that it will be next Saturday.


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

Little Fin Roastery said:


> Thank you all, if you fancy another bag or trying something else please feel free to use code NEW15 for a 15% discount, happy to respond to any messages if you have any questions also. Ian


 @Little Fin Roastery awesome, thanks Ian. The local service is a nice touch. You delivered to me at the chip shop in Rayleigh last month. Will sort out a subscription for the shop 👍


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Just ordered some El Fumo - looking forward to trying it!


----------



## Little Fin Roastery (Dec 30, 2020)

@Caffeine fanThat's right. Twice a week currently and always freshly roasted to order.

@Karka ah it has all clicked now. Didn't realise that was you. Sounds great, let me know if I ca help with anything.


----------



## jonr2 (Jan 6, 2021)

Little Fin Roastery said:


> Thank you all, if you fancy another bag or trying something else please feel free to use code NEW15 for a 15% discount, happy to respond to any messages if you have any questions also. Ian


 ordered this AM - thanks for the code 🙂 trying the decaf as well this time!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Been on this the last few days. Firstly thanks for discount code @Little Fin Roastery. The coffee itself is very nice, a heavy body that works well in a milk based drink. It's great in the morning, glad I got a big bag. I'll look at another offering next time too.

I have to ask though, is there a need for such a big box and all the extra paper inside? I get the want to secure the product, but that was overkill surely.


----------



## Little Fin Roastery (Dec 30, 2020)

You're very welcome. Was it a 1kg bag you ordered? We use the same postal box for our 200g 500g and 1kg coffees (cost effective for us), and slightly bigger box for larger orders. The 1kg box is snug in the box and the paper is just for a little protection. We use buy a large Kraft paper roll and try to use equivalent of maybe 2 x A4 size of paper which we sometimes crumple a little to add protection (maybe making it look bigger?). We also use paper tape and are doing all of this to reduce our plastic use. Totally take on board what you say so will see if we can cut down a little. More importantly, glad you enjoyed the coffee! Thank you, Ian


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Little Fin Roastery said:


> You're very welcome. Was it a 1kg bag you ordered? We use the same postal box for our 200g 500g and 1kg coffees (cost effective for us), and slightly bigger box for larger orders. The 1kg box is snug in the box and the paper is just for a little protection. We use buy a large Kraft paper roll and try to use equivalent of maybe 2 x A4 size of paper which we sometimes crumple a little to add protection (maybe making it look bigger?). We also use paper tape and are doing all of this to reduce our plastic use. Totally take on board what you say so will see if we can cut down a little. More importantly, glad you enjoyed the coffee! Thank you, Ian


 Thanks for the feedback, appreciate it.

It was a 500g bag. Paper was a thick-ish brown paper, not crumpled, lightly folded, more than two A4 this time, three/four A4 I'd say. I'd suggest to stop using that altogether, it does nothing for the protection and only adds cost for you. Glad to hear you're trying to reduce your plastic use, all this paper is certainly preferable to that, but I don't think the mail is as treacherous as some roasters think it is.


----------



## Motorheadache (Apr 4, 2021)

Hey, I just wanted to say a quick thanks to @Little Fin Roastery who corrected a mistake I made on ordering pretty much instantly, and to say I absolutely agree with everyone about these beans, they are best I've had so far as a newcomer to all this.

Cheers!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Motorheadache He has been getting a lot of good feedback and I'm pleased. It's nice to see a small business grow and become successful. Especially if we can help in that.


----------



## ooglewoogle (Oct 2, 2018)

Just another little updoot for Little Fin. We had 500g of the El Fumo over the long weekend and they were a big hit. Handled really well and gave beautiful nutty espresso based drinks. 👌


----------



## Livinho (Jul 18, 2020)

A thumbs up from me as well - I plunged into a kilo in their Feb offer and ordered again / just received my second kilo this week.

I use it in aeropress as well as espresso machine - milky / lattes and espresso - all excellent.

Highly recommend.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Further update from me - I'm really backing this. After a different coffee every 2 weeks for about 16 months I'm putting this in my top 3.


----------



## Little Fin Roastery (Dec 30, 2020)

Motorheadache said:


> Hey, I just wanted to say a quick thanks to @Little Fin Roastery who corrected a mistake I made on ordering pretty much instantly, and to say I absolutely agree with everyone about these beans, they are best I've had so far as a newcomer to all this.
> 
> Cheers!


 Thank you very much. As a small business, every little bit of feedback is very much appreciated. Many thanks!


----------



## Little Fin Roastery (Dec 30, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> @Motorheadache He has been getting a lot of good feedback and I'm pleased. It's nice to see a small business grow and become successful. Especially if we can help in that.


 Thank you Dave. Picked up your message a little late, will drop you a message this week. Thanks for you assistance.


----------



## Little Fin Roastery (Dec 30, 2020)

Livinho said:


> A thumbs up from me as well - I plunged into a kilo in their Feb offer and ordered again / just received my second kilo this week.
> 
> I use it in aeropress as well as espresso machine - milky / lattes and espresso - all excellent.
> 
> Highly recommend.


 Thank you very much. Glad everyone is enjoying this. I will look to tweak some offers for you as you all keep saying such nice things 😉


----------



## Little Fin Roastery (Dec 30, 2020)

ooglewoogle said:


> Just another little updoot for Little Fin. We had 500g of the El Fumo over the long weekend and they were a big hit. Handled really well and gave beautiful nutty espresso based drinks. 👌


 Thank you! Glad you're enjoying.


----------



## Little Fin Roastery (Dec 30, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> Thanks for the feedback, appreciate it.
> 
> It was a 500g bag. Paper was a thick-ish brown paper, not crumpled, lightly folded, more than two A4 this time, three/four A4 I'd say. I'd suggest to stop using that altogether, it does nothing for the protection and only adds cost for you. Glad to hear you're trying to reduce your plastic use, all this paper is certainly preferable to that, but I don't think the mail is as treacherous as some roasters think it is.


 All noted and on this we are trialling no paper (or a little if absolutely required). Thank you for your views, it helps us out a lot.

Ian


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Little Fin Roastery said:


> All noted and on this we are trialling no paper (or a little if absolutely required). Thank you for your views, it helps us out a lot.
> 
> Ian


 That's great news, thanks for the engagement, this is exactly the sort of thing that gets people on board. I love the El Fumo, one of the best I've had, but there are lots of good coffees out there. More and more people - especially younger people where your growth market is - are looking to other metrics when deciding where to buy their coffee as there are a lot of good ones. Trying to reduce waste, be environmentally sound, is exactly the sort of thing that gets you chosen over a competitor.

Looking forward to my next order, I encourage others to check out Little Fin if they haven't already.


----------



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

I tried this based on the positive comments here. I didn't realise it was such a dark roast, way too dark for me. I just couldn't get an espresso out of it that I liked the taste of.


----------



## Punkypj (Nov 7, 2020)

RobW said:


> I tried this based on the positive comments here. I didn't realise it was such a dark roast, way too dark for me. I just couldn't get an espresso out of it that I liked the taste of.


 I must admit, I'm in a similar boat as I was expecting something more medium than dark. Might be useful to provide a roast indication on the site if possible?


----------



## GazRef (Dec 30, 2019)

sadly similar boat as you guys. Got 3 bags of filter and found the roast on the dark side for v60.


----------



## Little Fin Roastery (Dec 30, 2020)

Sorry to hear that the last couple of you found it too dark for your tastes. We do a much darker Colombian roast but this Brazilian has proved to be incredibly popular. Please feel free to drop me a message on here if you were not happy with your coffee. I'm sure after a little chat we can get something to suit your requirements. Many thanks


----------



## Punkypj (Nov 7, 2020)

Little Fin Roastery said:


> Sorry to hear that the last couple of you found it too dark for your tastes. We do a much darker Colombian roast but this Brazilian has proved to be incredibly popular. Please feel free to drop me a message on here if you were not happy with your coffee. I'm sure after a little chat we can get something to suit your requirements. Many thanks


 Very kind of you thankyou! I will drop you a DM.

I would say that some sort of "roast level" identification on the site would help, although I know people get funny about what constitutes "medium" roast etc etc but I do find it useful just to get a ball park if nothing else.


----------

